# Help!! '82 310GX Timing/Crank prob's



## KCook (Aug 16, 2006)

My daughter is sportin' an '82 310GX with the (E15?) motor. It died at an intersection, hauled it home. I pulled the dist. cap and hit the ignition and it doesn't spin. I've started pulling the timing cover (bottom left screw won't come out). The belt is still good. It looks like the key in the crankshaft belt pulley has sheared. I can't get the pulley off...is the bolt reverse thread or regular? How do I keep the motor from turning while turning the bolt? Is there a trick to it?

I thank you in advance for your help...the sooner her car runs the sooner I get mine back 

Thank you,

Ken


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

wow, man... shoulda tried the E/CA engine forum...

the bolt is standard thread.

to keep the engine from spinning (manual transmission, right?) put the car in high gear and have someone step on the brakes whilst you loosen it.

sheared the crank key? sounds very unlikely... you're certain everything else is spinning? the crankshaft pulley? you've got good timing belt tension? you're positive the belt isn't *stripped* on the crank side (pretty common)? (that'll show good tension, but the belt won't turn). you'll have to get the balancer off in any case. follow the above instructions. with both the upper and lower covers off, check for evidence of belt failure again... you'll most likely find the teeth stripped off on the crank end of the belt. 

if that's not the case, feel free to check the lower cog and key... BUT:
BE VERY CAREFUL if you attempt to remove the lower timing cog. the early e-series engines had ALUMINUM cogs that are VERY easy to damage. make sure you can get a replacement before attempting to remove an aluminum cog.

if the engine is turning, and the cam is not, it is very likely that you have also damaged your valvetrain (most likely bent valves and POSSIBLY, but not all that likely, damaged your pistons (cracked upper ring lands)). you may have to check that also.


----------

